# Testing Guidelines



## wolftat

All product tests must be approved before they are posted.
The vendor will work with me to set up the testing but may run the testing themselves once it has been approved.
The reviews must be posted in the proper section of the forum.
A list of test subjects will be provided prior to distribution of the product and will be subject to approval. This is to keep the same people from testing each product in order to give more members a chance to take part.
Any problems, misunderstandings or disputes will be brought to me.
These guidelines may be modified as needs change.


----------



## rjwolfe3

I mean no offense but is this necessary? I would think that this may limit the number of vendors who want people to test their products. Was there something wrong with the way it was?


----------



## rjwolfe3

Never mind Neil, I just saw the other post about why you are doing this and that makes sense, I think.


----------



## wolftat

If there are any questions or concerns, please voice them to me. I am trying to make this as easy for everyone as I possibly can, but at the same time I am just one person.


----------

